# New Michael Ellis video



## Tashauna Medrano (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm an admitted Michael Ellis nerd and saw that leerburg just released the new video Advanced Concepts in Motivation. Has anyone seen it yet? I plan on purchasing it soon but was wondering if anyone here had any feedback on it. 

Here's a link to the preview
http://leerburg.com/flix/player.php?id=766


----------



## Kelly Godwin (Jul 25, 2011)

Tashauna Medrano said:


> I'm an admitted Michael Ellis nerd and saw that leerburg just released the new video Advanced Concepts in Motivation. Has anyone seen it yet? I plan on purchasing it soon but was wondering if anyone here had any feedback on it.
> 
> Here's a link to the preview
> http://leerburg.com/flix/player.php?id=766


The new video is really good - probably one of his better videos. We preordered and since the DVD is not ready to be shipped yet, Leerburg provided anybody who preordered the ability to have streaming access to the video at no extra charge.

Some of the video is rehashing stuff from his previous videos but he ends up going much deeper into detail with regards to motivation than he does in other videos. 

Here is some recent discussion of the video from a few days ago.

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f10/blind-leading-stupid-21942/


----------



## James Idi (Apr 19, 2009)

> I'm an admitted Michael Ellis nerd...



That dude is one of THE most effective communicators I have encountered in any field of training.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

ME is the Man and the new DVD is probably one of the best he's done. My totally unbiased opinion


----------



## Tashauna Medrano (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks Kelly I looked around a bit to see if there had been any discussion yet but I guess I didn't look hard enough. I'm hoping they will include streaming with all the DVD purchases so I can cue it up while I'm at work


----------



## tony mason (May 4, 2008)

I think Tim has it, he has a special deal, so he gets them as soon as they are released.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

tony mason said:


> I think Tim has it, he has a special deal, so he gets them as soon as they are released.


Yes it's true! 
I highly recommend these videos for the hard of learning. He's a master at reteaching old concepts!


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Yes it's true!
> I highly recommend these videos for the hard of learning. He's a master at reteaching old concepts!



Tim

Jealousy and Envy are such ugly emotions 
Don't be such a H8R


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

i get the leerburg emails and i opened the "preview" ... half of the two min ad was floating boxes, with some background noise about how this one is the best ever, etc; but the highlight imo was no more of that hokie theme song....but that was about all - no meat - no freebie teaser clips 

i have his tug video and one on the jumps ... lotta good stuff to be picked up, unless you are Ivan or Bart one of the other famous guys ... yeah, yeah,M Ellis is definitely just another knockoff copycat, but imo his vids have some good stuff in there that wouldn't hurt any owner/handler/trainer no matter how experienced they are .... it's all OC based and that will probably be a bad word for many old school guys for a few more years til they get converted, like Ed has 
- but it is a FACT that OC has also been around for decades whether or not K9 trainers have used it 

he obviously walks the walk and has one of the clearest, smoothest styles of teaching i've ever seen, and i don't have to decode a "furiner" accent when i'm listening, so i'm definitely a fan.....are there youtube vids that show him competing with his dog ? i would like to see some of those


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Rick

Here are the results of a You tube search on Michael Ellis Pi
There are several exercises from the USMRA Championship midway down the list

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=michael+ellis+pi&aq=1&oq=Michael+Ellis+


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

I pmd another member this so.....Here's what I think about ME's videos...specifically "marker training" and engagement with play.
*
#1. ED's girlfriend bred to Ivan's*Turcodos
#2. She must have known about Ivan's videos, since they were made in freakin'*1994
#3. You can't tell me Ed*and her didn't know about the concepts Ivan promoted
*
So either Ed is a moron and*didn't understand Ivan's ways, or for one reason or another he couldn't figure out how to personally make money on him.
*
Since I'm pretty sure*Ed isn't stupid, I wouldn't be surprised if he floated a business proposal*Ivan's way, and was rejected.* I don't know, but it wouldn't surprise me.
*
Lo and behold, another intelligent guy comes along and promotes almost identical concepts (without a foreign accent), and this time for Mondioring, and suddenly this is the latest, greatest, most fabuloso thing since...well...since Bernhard Flinks.
*
Funny how Ivan and Bellon inherited and refined these concepts for SCHUTZHUND purposes, yet you go to a ME seminar, and he barely has the time of day for Schutzhund obedience.* And for what interest he does manage to muster, really isn't congruent with the modern needs of the sport.* It's all marker, marker, marker.* I've yet to see him display any useful conditioning of mood for the dogs who're a little more sluggish.* He speaks about it, but I've yet to see a useful display of it.* I've seen strange and wonderful things wrung out of showline german shepherds by other people...but not him.
*
Either he doesn't get how to wind-up a dog for sharp and powerful obedience, or he doesn't bother.* Not sure he's ever been*been personally*vested in a german or dutch shepherd who needs to be roughed up and frustrated...but would otherwise be completely sharp and trainable with the right manipulation.

Do you think he gave this women good advice? Do you think this Is a good example of "drive, compulsion, drive"? This dog does not view the tug as a high value reward, pretty obvious,, right? To tell the dog to look at you and rewarding him in a passive state with something that really isn't a reward is not very smart IMO. The dog will spit the tug out quickly and eventually just look at her and not take the reward at all, eventually! DCD done correctly with a leash and prong collar is exactly what this dog needs!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJ2jQf2TSFk
My problem is with the sales pitch "ME system" more than anything!


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Tim,

I've known ME for 10+ years, long before Ed discovered him and he started making DVD's. You have no idea about how and what Michael teaches at his seminars. You're mixing up your opinion of Ed Frawley and a couple of DVD's with no personal experience with ME. The DVD's are more and more Malinois and Mondio because that's what Ed is interested in now.

When Ed was producing the Flinks series there were more GSD's and Schutzhund, because that was Ed's interest at the time.
ME didn't invent OC anymore then Ivan or Bart. ME is a better teacher then Ivan and Bart is a great teacher but unless you train with him or can attend one of his rare USA seminar it is
hard to duplicate his techniques.
I doubt if Ed ever presented any proposal to Ivan. Ivan has had a long relationship with CTS. He has just been SLOW in
providing raw tape on in editing.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

A good teacher is somrone who makes his student better than him or herself. Ivan taught Michael, so...that makes Ivan the better teacher! Aren't you the only person Michael got visibly angry with LOL. 

I have been to a seminar and I've heard of other experiences at seminars and now 2 at his school, so don't go there!My best advice to anyone who wants to learn is, find a good SCH club. At most SCH clubs you are not subjected to one style. 
In the words of Chris M's Signature of a Bruce Lee quote, to inherit "No way as way". 


Thomas Barriano said:


> Tim,
> 
> I've known ME for 10+ years, long before Ed discovered him and he started making DVD's. You have no idea about how and what Michael teaches at his seminars. You're mixing up your opinion of Ed Frawley and a couple of DVD's with no personal experience with ME. The DVD's are more and more Malinois and Mondio because that's what Ed is interested in now.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Timothy Stacy said:


> A good teacher is somrone who makes his student better than him or herself. Ivan taught Michael, so...that makes Ivan the better teacher! Aren't you the only person Michael got visibly angry with LOL. .


Tim,

Ivan didn't teach Michael and ME never got "visibly angry" with me
or anyone else. Quit believing all the second hand nonsense Jeff Oehlsen tells you.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Tim,
> 
> Ivan didn't teach


Oh really? That is not true, he did learn from
Ivan. How about michael attending Bart seminars too? Did that never happen?

"Finding the leg" I could swear Ivan said that in a video copyrighted in 1994!


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> ME never got "visibly angry" with me
> or anyone else. Quit believing all the second hand nonsense Jeff Oehlsen tells you.


Are you speaking about something in particular that Jeff would know? Not sure but I'm guessing you remember something! Not sure it had anything to do with what I know Yes you are correct that he never got angry with anyone else.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Are you speaking about something in particular that Jeff would know? Not sure but I'm guessing you remember something! Not sure it had anything to do with what I know Yes you are correct that he never got angry with anyone else.


Tim,

You don't know squat about anything that happened at any ME seminar that I was at because you were never there. I'm done with your nonsense.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

TnT u two are explosive lol.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Just as a reminder, the discussion is about the video. Feel free to discuss your thoughts of the video. Other web forums or dog discussion boards or their owners are not to be part of this discussion. It's been a long standing rule on this board and it hasn't changed. 

DFrost


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Yes of coarse!
Does he mention "true attention" in this video?


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

David Frost said:


> Just as a reminder, the discussion is about the video. Feel free to discuss your thoughts of the video. Other web forums or dog discussion boards or their owners are not to be part of this discussion. It's been a long standing rule on this board and it hasn't changed.
> 
> DFrost


I'm not talking about the table training topic, that's taboo! I'm also not talking about anything related to his forum. Why is this a problem. I was told that WDF is a "private forum" and I'm discussing a public figure who has made themselves public. Where is the problem?


----------



## Shawn Reed (Nov 9, 2010)

I have been to many seminars and out to ME's school. I also own a bunch of the dvd's. The dvd's are good but don't substitute for going out to him. I have been out 3 times now and have never seen him get angry. I think he's quite the opposite, actually. And out of a bunch of seminars I have been to, including an Ivan seminar, Michael is a far better teacher and explains "why", that's probably why Ed did dvd's with him. 

I remember my fifth grade teacher doing whisper down the lane with my classmates and I..................


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Timothy Stacy said:


> I'm not talking about the table training topic, that's taboo! I'm also not talking about anything related to his forum. Why is this a problem. I was told that WDF is a "private forum" and I'm discussing a public figure who has made themselves public. Where is the problem?


I'm not either, in fact, I made no posts in that nonsense thread. I'm referring about discussing, dissing, talking about other dog forum/discussion boards and/or their owners in this thread about the Michael Ellis video. 

DFrost


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Shawn Reed said:


> I have been to many seminars and out to ME's school. I also own a bunch of the dvd's. The dvd's are good but don't substitute for going out to him. I have been out 3 times now and have never seen him get angry. I think he's quite the opposite, actually. And out of a bunch of seminars I have been to, including an Ivan seminar, Michael is a far better teacher and explains "why", that's probably why Ed did dvd's with him.
> 
> I remember my fifth grade teacher doing whisper down the lane with my classmates and I..................


His instructions and theories are clear to me. The "why" always makes sense to me.

I guess, as with pretty much every kind of instruction, it's individual. 

For me, his are the most useful DVDs I have. For someone else, maybe they don't need the "why" that I do or are looking for more focus in other areas.

The newest one is (for me) the best one yet.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Shawn Reed said:


> I have been out 3 times now and have never seen him get angry. I think he's quite the opposite, actually. .


 I'm beating my head off the brick wall!


----------



## Shawn Reed (Nov 9, 2010)

Timothy Stacy said:


> I'm beating my head off the brick wall!


As I am an infrequent lurker here at best, Tim, the topics I have seen that come up about ME, you seem to have something bad to say. How was he when you were out at his school? 

When I was there his skills at being patient, clear and concise were far better than most other instructors I have ever learned from. Just my first hand experience(not whisper down the lane)...........


----------



## Lisa Brazeau (May 6, 2010)

This video has some really practical, result-driven advice and exercises in it. It was totally worth the $$$ in my opinion.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

i either got or am getting every ME, Ivan, Gotfreid, Stuart H, Lance C, Don Y, Bernhard F, Ed F tape produced and would get whatever else was available.

I'm the sort of people that keep these guys selling their sh! t, not the clubs or other experts, fools like me do.

I appreciate all my tapes for different reasons, some i won't watch again, some i watch regularly.

some have low quality editing and production, i have never accepted a burnt copy from anyone, it's the clubs that hand them out.

It's good that people discuss these vids on forums as a type of quality control to keep the producers on their game.

the cultists and guru worshipers are not helpful.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Your last sentence is the ipidimy of why I'm saying this. If you learn from any video it's good. I personally started out watching Bernard Flinks, and Tom Rose for heeling and both helped a lot but nothing compared to going to a club and getting instruction weekly from Dave Blank! I'm just tired of the glossy eyed ME followers.
Pete, good for you for putting as many tools as possible in your tool box!


Peter Cavallaro said:


> i either got or am getting every ME, Ivan, Gotfreid, Stuart H, Lance C, Don Y, Bernhard F, Ed F tape produced and would get whatever else was available.
> 
> I'm the sort of people that keep these guys selling their sh! t, not the clubs or other experts, fools like me do.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

i would trade the lot and then some just to spend 1 day with a live trainer but what else can ya do when ya live just north of nowhere.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> i would trade the lot and then some just to spend 1 day with a live trainer but what else can ya do when ya live just north of nowhere.


Practice with numpties who ruin your dog I guess?


----------



## Kelly Godwin (Jul 25, 2011)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> i would trade the lot and then some just to spend 1 day with a live trainer but what else can ya do when ya live just north of nowhere.


You can move. hahaha

If you want to preview any videos before buying, www.bowwowflix.com is a good place to check out if it's available in your area. It's a Netflix-like service with focus on dog videos. Might save you some money.


----------



## Kelly Godwin (Jul 25, 2011)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Your last sentence is the ipidimy of why I'm saying this. If you learn from any video it's good. I personally started out watching Bernard Flinks, and Tom Rose for heeling and both helped a lot but nothing compared to going to a club and getting instruction weekly from Dave Blank! I'm just tired of the glossy eyed ME followers.
> Pete, good for you for putting as many tools as possible in your tool box!


Right on, can't argue with that! Flinks' videos were good but need updating with a full production company! :razz:


----------



## Tashauna Medrano (Jul 23, 2011)

Tim you're opinions on this thread (and plenty of others) have made you look rather petty and reactionary. I was merely looking for opinions on the video. I happen to like the ME videos and what I have learned from them. I'm not lucky enough to have the time or the money to go out to California for his school nor have I had the opportunity to go to anyone else's seminars. The methods he employs on his videos work for me and the dogs that I am working with right now. I never asked for your opinion on ME I was curious about the video(content/quality). So instead of derailing another thread that could be useful to members on this forum maybe you should head over to the lounge and start a new thread called this is why I'm insecure, or perhaps whiny little b*tch.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

numpties - speak E N G A M A L I S H lol





maggie fraser said:


> Practice with numpties who ruin your dog I guess?


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> numpties - speak E N G A M A L I S H lol


You started it !!!


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Yeah life is always that simple



Kelly Godwin said:


> You can move. hahaha
> 
> If you want to preview any videos before buying, www.bowwowflix.com
> 
> will check out the link, thanx


----------



## Shawn Reed (Nov 9, 2010)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Your last sentence is the ipidimy of why I'm saying this. If you learn from any video it's good. I personally started out watching Bernard Flinks, and Tom Rose for heeling and both helped a lot but nothing compared to going to a club and getting instruction weekly from Dave Blank! I'm just tired of the glossy eyed ME followers.
> Pete, good for you for putting as many tools as possible in your tool box!


There is a lot of good stuff to learn from many people. Do I use a lot of Michael's methods? Yes, b/c they work very well for the way I like to train. And it's very clear to the dog. Does it mean it's an end all be all? No, and even Michael encourages his students to learn from any and everyone you can. Those were his exact words to me. So really, I don't know what the argument is about? I guess it's that you don't like that people rave about him? 

And why do you care if people love his system? Does it impact you in any negative fashion? Or does it give you something to do on here on a Saturday afternoon?

I think we all have seen trainers we don't like or really like. But in all honesty, the last thing I am going to do is piss and moan about their system on internet forum b/c I can train anyway I want. It's not like your forced to use the methods he uses. So what's the point really of the bad mouthing?

And you never answered my question about how he treats people badly(which I have never witnessed personally, he's always been a very cool, down to earth person to me)?


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

lol Tash. you would do well to listen to whatever Tim says.he is the folks that make this forum something more than an advertisement.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

deleted by mod


----------



## Tashauna Medrano (Jul 23, 2011)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> lol Tash. you would do well to listen to whatever Tim says.he is the folks that make this forum something more than an advertisement.


Unfortunately his actions on this thread are one of the downfalls of this forum. Peoples negative opinions seem to get more attention than useful things that are said. And now I'm wasting my time even posting this.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

after it's sat in the sun for 2 hours, fellow newbs, shut up and learn.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Yr opinion




Tashauna Medrano said:


> Unfortunately his actions on this thread are one of the downfalls of this forum. Peoples negative opinions seem to get more attention than useful things that are said. And now I'm wasting my time even posting this.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

self time-out, reason; nothing left to contribute


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Tashauna Medrano said:


> . I never asked for your opinion on ME I was curious about the video(content/quality). So instead of derailing another thread that could be useful to members on this forum maybe you should head over to the lounge and start a new thread called this is why I'm insecure, or perhaps whiny little b*tch.


Crawl back up in your cave. You shouldn't have posted anything if you already had your mind made up and wanted a bunch of followers to befriend!


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Shawn Reed said:


> And why do you care if people love his system?
> 
> And you never answered my question about how he treats people badly(which I have never witnessed personally, he's always been a very cool, down to earth person to me)?


You arent very smart are you!
3rd strike for you genius!
1. It's not his system!
2. He got angry at Thomas, the only person he has ever got angry with! Try reading comprehension!You are truly idiotic!


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Tashauna Medrano said:


> Unfortunately his actions on this thread are one of the downfalls of this forum. Peoples negative opinions seem to get more attention than useful things that are said. And now I'm wasting my time even posting this.


Yes, everybody should be nice and agree that ME is the second coming. We hear you loud and clear. I know your type, don't keep score cause there should never be losers. See ya later!


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> self time-out, reason; nothing left to contribute


Thanks Pete. It's hard disagreeing with a cult following!


----------



## Tashauna Medrano (Jul 23, 2011)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Crawl back up in your cave. You shouldn't have posted anything if you already had your mind made up and wanted a bunch of followers to befriend!


I can't believe I'm going to waste anymore time on you but here it goes. I think the reason I posted was clearly illustrated in my original post which you obviously had a hard time understanding. I'd be more than happy to explain the actual question to you if you need it dumbed down.


----------



## Shawn Reed (Nov 9, 2010)

Timothy Stacy said:


> You arent very smart are you!
> 3rd strike for you genius!
> 1. It's not his system!
> 2. He got angry at Thomas, the only person he has ever got angry with! Try reading comprehension!You are truly idiotic!


You said you heard many stories of seminars and two occurances at his school where he got angry at people, you said it lol, not me. Try remembering what you wrote. I am the idiot LOL? Go back and read your posts. Your whole argument isn't about how he treats people, you just don't like the guy. Usually name calling comes from those losing an argument. It's exactly how children act. If you goooooo baaaaccckkk and read you'll see that I addressed everything you wrote. It's so easy a caveman can do it.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Tashauna Medrano said:


> I'm an admitted Michael Ellis nerd and saw that leerburg just released the new video Advanced Concepts in Motivation. Has anyone seen it yet? I plan on purchasing it soon but was wondering if anyone here had any feedback on it.
> 
> Here's a link to the preview
> http://leerburg.com/flix/player.php?id=766


Yes, I got the original post for ya! You happy? I still don't like the video cause it's recycled info from other videos with the words changed around! You know what I'm say, semantics! Got it! Now stop looking for friends!


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Shawn Reed said:


> You said you heard many stories of seminars and two occurances at his school where he got angry at people, you said it lol, not me. Try remembering what you wrote. I am the idiot LOL? Go back and read your posts. Your whole argument isn't about how he treats people, you just don't like the guy. Usually name calling comes from those losing an argument. It's exactly how children act. If you goooooo baaaaccckkk and read you'll see that I addressed everything you wrote. It's so easy a caveman can do it.


2 occurrences of people not being impressed at his school and feeling it was a waste of money! I actually think he's a nice guy!


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Once again, this thread is about opinions of a video. Any more personal barbs/comments would indicate there are no more opinions of the video.

DFrost


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Timothy Stacy said:


> A good teacher is somrone who makes his student better than him or herself. Ivan taught Michael, so...that makes Ivan the better teacher! Aren't you the only person Michael got visibly angry with LOL.
> 
> I have been to a seminar and I've heard of other experiences at seminars and now 2 at his school, so don't go there!My best advice to anyone who wants to learn is, find a good SCH club. At most SCH clubs you are not subjected to one style.
> In the words of Chris M's Signature of a Bruce Lee quote, to inherit "No way as way".


Shawn reread this nim wit! Oh you deleted your dumb post!


----------



## Tashauna Medrano (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm curious what video is this regurgitated from? I will watch videos from any trainer if the content is valuable.


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Timothy Stacy said:


> 2 occurrences of people not being impressed at his school and feeling it was a waste of money! I actually think he's a nice guy!


 
Tim I was with a friend today who just came back from a ME week and can't wait to go back for another...

I have heard Ivan learned from Flinks, and Ellis from Ivan... I have been to a Flinks seminar and 2 ME seminars...I have never seen anything as you describe....just my $.25


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

So Tasauna, you haven't read the thread! Just making blind comments as a follower! You prove my point more than anybody! Thank you!


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Timothy Stacy said:


> You arent very smart are you!
> 3rd strike for you genius!
> 1. It's not his system!
> 2. He got angry at Thomas, the only person he has ever got angry with! Try reading comprehension!You are truly idiotic!


Timmy,

You're the one that isn't very smart. Michael NEVER "got angry with me". That's nonsense the Yeti told you or your mentor, that you're just regurgitating. 
There is a waiting period for Loup Du Soleil dogs. I'm sorry Michael wouldn't sell your mentor one of his dog, since your mentor wasn't training in his style. Breeders have a right to sell their dogs to whom they want without someone whining and trash talking.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Doug Zaga said:


> Tim I was with a friend today who just came back from a ME week and can't wait to go back for another...
> 
> I have heard Ivan learned from Flinks, and Ellis from Ivan... I have been to a Flinks seminar and 2 ME seminars...I have never seen anything as you describe....just my $.25


Well Doug it's funny you heard Ivan learned from Flinks considering their styles are completely different and Ivsn's videos were out first, huh! Keep your.25 cent!


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Timmy,
> 
> You're the one that isn't very smart. Michael NEVER "got angry with me". That's nonsense the Yeti told you or your mentor, that you're just regurgitating.
> There is a waiting period for Loup Du Soleil dogs. I'm sorry Michael wouldn't sell your mentor one of his dog, since your mentor wasn't training in his style. Breeders have a right to sell their dogs to whom they want without someone whining and trash talking.


Chuckle chuckle WTF are you talking about! Michael isn't mad at you anymore, get over it!


----------



## Tashauna Medrano (Jul 23, 2011)

Flinks, Ivan, etc. I read the thread I started. I asked what video not what trainers because it makes sense to me that if I have to watch several different videos to cover the info that Ed put in one ME video it seems like a logical place to start watching and then expanding with others.


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Well Doug it's funny you heard Ivan learned from Flinks considering their styles are completely different and Ivsn's videos were out first, huh! Keep your.25 cent!


Aww Tim..it isn't about who put out videos first ... :razz:


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Tashauna Medrano said:


> Flinks, Ivan, etc. I read the thread I started. I asked what video not what trainers because it makes sense to me that if I have to watch several different videos to cover the info that Ed put in one ME video it seems like a logical place to start watching and then expanding with others.


Bravo bravo, learn and move on!


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Timothy Stacy said:


> 2 occurrences of people not being impressed at his school and feeling it was a waste of money! /QUOTE]
> 
> According to you Timmy. I'd be interested in hearing directly from the two people and for them to say what went wrong and what they didn't like. How many people have attended the ME school? At least a hundred and possibly? two were disappointed?
> That's a damn good track record if your info is even accurate


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Doug Zaga said:


> Aww Tim..it isn't about who put out videos first ... :razz:


It's obvious you have no idea about the differences Doug! Oh wait I remember you Doug! You were the one following Suttle around on threads LMAO.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ov-1S8Xxd94&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Chuckle chuckle WTF are you talking about! Michael isn't mad at you anymore, get over it!


There's nothing to "get over" Timmy. ME never was mad at me.
Quit being a parrot and repeating what ever you're told.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Timothy Stacy said:
> 
> 
> > 2 occurrences of people not being impressed at his school and feeling it was a waste of money! /QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Timothy Stacy said:


> It's obvious you have no idea about the differences Doug! Oh wait I remember you Doug! You were the one following Suttle around on threads LMAO.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ov-1S8Xxd94&feature=youtube_gdata_player


 
You must be back on the crack pipe Timaaaaaaay! Are you saying your anti-Suttle cuz I don't know the man never met him... 

Because systems are different your saying someone does not mentor or learn from another?


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Tim, why was ME mad at Thomas ? :smile:


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

maggie fraser said:


> Tim, why was ME mad at Thomas ? :smile:


Because he was fuking up his dog and he had too question everything Michael said! ME could only take so much.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Because he was filing up his dog and he had too question everything Michael said! ME could only take so much.


 
k :smile:


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Doug Zaga said:


> You must be back on the crack pipe Timaaaaaaay! Are you saying your anti-Suttle cuz I don't know the man never met him...
> 
> Because systems are different your saying someone does not mentor or learn from another?


Nope, I like Mike but you? You are a follower!
Tell us the different styles Doug!


----------



## Tashauna Medrano (Jul 23, 2011)

This thread is obviously going nowhere.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Tashauna Medrano said:


> This thread is obviously going nowhere.


Not what you expected?


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Thomas Barriano said:
> 
> 
> > They are afraid of the cult. Are you the grand dragon? ROTFLMFAO!
> ...


----------



## Tashauna Medrano (Jul 23, 2011)

No I was hoping for discussion about the video not every dimension around it and definitely don't give a crap about who said what about who and when.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Because he was fuking up his dog and he had too question everything Michael said! ME could only take so much.



Timmy,

You weren't there. You look like a retard repeating nonsense you're hearing second hand from the Yeti or even 3rd hand from someone that also wasn't there. You're a fool Stacy.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Timmy,
> 
> You weren't there. You look like a retard repeating nonsense you're hearing second hand from the Yeti or even 3rd hand from someone that also wasn't there. You're a fool Stacy.


Takes a fool to know a fool Thomas 
I may as well be arguing with the flat earth society!


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Doug Zaga said:


> Timothy Stacy said:
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted by Thomas Barriano View Post
> ...


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Doug Zaga said:
> 
> 
> > Timothy Stacy said:
> ...


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Doug Zaga said:
> 
> 
> > Timothy Stacy said:
> ...


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Takes a fool to know a fool Thomas
> I may as well be arguing with the flat earth society!


When you try to tell someone that was there. What happened at a seminar you were NOT at. It's hard not to look retarded AND retarted too


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Doug Zaga said:


> Tim I was with a friend today who just came back from a ME week and can't wait to go back for another...
> 
> I have heard Ivan learned from Flinks, and Ellis from Ivan... I have been to a Flinks seminar and 2 ME seminars...I have never seen anything as you describe....just my $.25


One more before I break! 
Man this is stupid and I'll advise members to not make statements they know nothing about!
Can't stop laughing. Thanks Doug!The best part about it, he blames the stupidity on his friend!
My sides hurt from laughing!


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Repeat LMAO


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Timothy Stacy said:


> One more before I break!
> Man this is stupid and I'll advised for members to make statements they know nothing about!
> Can't stop laughing. Thanks Doug!The best part about it, he blames the stupidity on his friend!
> My sides hurt from laughing!


 
LMAO Timaaaay...you are the typical internet tough guy blabbering at the keyboard because he means nothing in life to anyone, even his dog don't respect him O, and you never answer the questions yet comes off like he is always right. Keep up the good work.... 

Oh Boy Tim ...you are not as smart as I once thought you were. Enjoy that cigar..I just picked up a box of Carrillo Golosos!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

David Frost said:


> Once again, this thread is about opinions of a video. Any more personal barbs/comments would indicate there are no more opinions of the video.
> 
> DFrost


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Doug Zaga said:


> Oh Boy Tim ...you are not as smart as I once thought you were.


I'm much smarter and it has nothing to do with being a tough guy, just honesty and forming my own opinions!


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

It appears the discussion of the video has run its' course. It's a shame a couple have to ruin a good thread.

DFrost


----------

